# Member of the Month - September 2014



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Member of the Month - September 2014.







So, this month the award belongs to *drumroll* @Sigur!


Real name: 
Heresy Online user name: Sigur
Main Army: Too many to list. Even in 40k I'm strangely torn between IG and Orks. I think I'll always be an IG man though.
Location: near Vienna, Austra
Personal Website: www.battlebrushstudios.com

What motivates you when choosing to buy or build an army? 
The background/history mostly, followed by looking for what's underrepresented locally or what's "different".

What motivates you to keep playing or participating in the hobby? 
Job aside, I couldn't think of anything else I should do. I get cranky when I do nothing wargaming-related for a few days.

Do you play for fun or victory? 
Not that I'd think that both are mutually exclusive but my win-loss-ratio is so bad that I must be playing for fun. 

What is your all time favourite Game System?
Impossible to say. I am utterly fascinated by Force on Force, I'm delighted with how well Chain of Command flows, I like the way Epic:Armageddon combines the colour and wackiness of the 40k universe with a very solid tactical game, I appreciate the approach of Black Powder, I enjoy the rigid abstraction of DBA, ...

What are your thoughts on the Grand Tournament scene? IS it good for the hobby? 
In some areas people only ever get to play at bigger events which often are tournaments. In this regard they are absolutely good of course. As long as everybody involved has a good time and doesn't take the whole thing too seriously it's all good.

What are your plans for the future? 
I definitely should clean up my painting table at some point, get some articles done, have a cup of tea... that kind of stuff. ;-)

What gaming clubs do you belong to or have you been a member of? 
None. The club scene in Austria is limited and private play worked well enough for me.

Which Race is your toughest opponent to face on the game table? 
In terms of 40k I am still utterly traumatized by 3rd edition Eldar who wiped the floor with my IG over and over during that time. Of course it mostly depends on who's playing the army and in this regard I find my regular wargaming pal to be the toughest opponent.

What do you do when you're not online? 
When would that be? 

Favourite sports team? 
The Mighty Ducks. You have to admire how Emilio Stevez turned this rag-tag bunch of misfits into a winning team. Did you know that they even have a girl playing?

What armies do you play? 
Imperial Guard (all kinds of variants, including Squats), Space Orks, Sisters of Battle, Dark Elves, Beastmen, lots of historical stuffs. Necromunda Orlocks, BFG Imperial Navy, Epic Space Marines, Gorkamorka Gorkerz.

Which system do you prefer and why? 
Out of 40k and WHFB? I couldn't pick a favourite. Both went through so many changes (40k especially). I do feel that WHFB always had the stronger set of core rules but I'll always have a soft spot for 40k as it was the one I started out with.

How long have you been playing GW games? 
Since about 1996 when I got into 40k but I did play Heroquest, Space Crusade and Battle Masters shortly before that.

What's your favourite movie, book and song?
Movie: Impossible to tell really. I really like Night of the Hunter (that's a great one, you've got to see it. My prime example why people who by principle won't watch black and white films rob themselves of something). Streets of Fire, Persepolis, Drive Angry, The Breakfast Club, Escape from New York, ...
Book: Even more impossible to tell! Max Goldt's collected stories, I do like some of the Edgar Allen Poe stories, Heinz Strunk, Mattias Faldbakken, ...
Song: Will you stop asking me impossible questions? ;-) Instead of listing stuff I like I will just give two suggestions: Amanda Palmer (obviously) and The Paper Chase (now defunct). Of course there's more stuff I'm listening to, but it's so varied and trying to write a list will only result in me regretting things I forgot to put on there. Pulp, Nick Cave, Texta, Kinderzimmer Productions, Tocotronic, Superpunk, just lots and lots of stuff.

Occupation?
Paintmonkey. Well, commisson painter. "Pro painter" if you will and if this term hadn't such a bad ring to it. 

Any pictures you'd like to share? (40k, family, work etc)
I can't think of anything at the moment. Have you seen that latest thing I painted?

What is your greatest achievement that you're proud of?
I was asked to do a cover vignette for Wargames, Soldiers and Strategy magazine last year, appeared in that and Miniature Wargames Magazine within the same year. No great achievements as such but it was really nice. I guess I'm mostly happy about being able to do what I do in this way.

How did you come up with your username?
It was the name of my first D&D character. (Holding the flag of nerddom high) Up to that point, around early 2003, I ran by Lexandro (of course based on the Space Marine).

How did you find out about Heresy? What made you stay?
Not sure how I first found out about Heresy. It's just one of those forums that come to mind when we're talking 40k.

You can take three things with you to a deserted island, name them?
Some kind of satellite phone, food and water. If we're talking about the deserted island from surveys and such I guess it would be the Wargaming Compendium, the Force on Force rulebook (enough bloody time to finally learn those rules again) and maybe a dog.

Other Usernames we may know you by?
Not really, I usually only run by Sigur.

If you could change something about heresy what would it be?
I do enjoy the painting section a lot and the rest of HO has never disappointed me. A wider interest in games beyond GW stuff would be cool at times. Oh, and that weird Warseer hatred some people like to go on and on about. That I'd get rid of. Life's too short. 

Favourite mini of any range ever?
That's a tough one. There is so much stuff I really, really love. Most of what the Perrys and Kev Adams did for GW in the early and mid-1990s, first and foremost the Orks range. Surely my most beloved 40k figures. The Perrys' IG ranges of course also are superb (I have unhealthy amounts of Valhallans, Mordians and Tallarns lying around, waiting to be painted some day). I also like of the Hasslefree miniatures, the Bob Olley Squats, many of the Infinity miniatures, I do enjoy the Black Tree Design Soviets range a lot. Mierce Miniatures are hit and miss sometimes but do some of the best monsters I have ever seen. Oh, I recently saw these models that were basically sculpted after pieces of renaissance art. There was some AMAZING stuff I wouldn't mind painting. Well, some day. All in all, there's so much stuff going on in miniature wargaming across all scales nowadays it's impossible to choose favourites.

Banebeasts Chimera:









Forgeworld's Marienburg Landship:









What was the first ever model you bought or were given?
For my 6th birthday I got a basically ready-made cross-country vehicle model kit from my uncle I think. 1/32ndth scale maybe? Probably bigger. Metal, die-cast hull, all you had to do was glue on the wheels and some of the stowage on top. I did a few of those kits. They were very expensive but beautiful models. Then I did those HDF wooden kits what were dinosaur skeletons or insects for a while. In my early teens I got into scale modelling through a friend from school. First thing I got was a Eurocopter "Tiger" in 1/72nd scale which I completely messed up. After that my father got me a Saab Gripen, also 1/72nd. That was the first one I did properly. After that a Me-110. Anyway, it went on like that until pen&paper roleplaying, dungeon crawler boardgames and a passion for model kits culminated in miniature wargaming.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Huge grats Sigur! Well deserved :good:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

congrats mate!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Huzzah! Well Done!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Gratz buddy


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Sigur!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks very much to the staff and the congratulations in the thread here. I'm honoured.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats man!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Huzzah, well deserved, the drinks are on you!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats and Speach Speach Speach!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks fellas. No speeches. 

But hey, if you're in the area around the 18th of October, consider VIVAT II:
http://www.warlordgames.com/event/vivat-2014-austria/

Also consider Project Alchemy:
http://www.battlebrushstudios.com/2014/08/project-alchemy-oldhammer-collecting.html

..and of course "like" Battle Brush Studios on Facebook, follow my blog site at www.battlebrushstudios.com and whatnot.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Awesome job Sigur...love following your work.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheers, @iamtheeviltwin. No idea how I got the honours or how the selection process works but I certainly won't complain.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Sigur said:


> No idea how I got the honours or how the selection process works but I certainly won't complain.


They also chose me a month or two back. I'm guessing they go for who is least likely to blow up the building


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> They also chose me a month or two back. I'm guessing they go for who is least likely to blow up the building


It's more along the lines of who's going to blow up the building in the most original way..... :laugh:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Congrats, Sigur!


----------

